# factory amp



## alddie620 (Feb 15, 2006)

can i replace my 97 328i factory amp with an aftermarket amp without changing all the wires(speakers wires...etc...) from the factory amp.i'm planning to replace the front and rear speakers.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, you can - the BMW wires are decent. However, not all aftermarket amps work with the BMW balanced outputs. Depending on the amp you use, you may need a balanced to single-ended (or "RCA") converter, like the Peripheral SVEN or SVEN4 (2 or 4 channel). 

Of course, you go to the right place, they'll take care of all of that for you.


----------



## alddie620 (Feb 15, 2006)

what amp do you suggest?100-300 watts 4 channels..is there any way i can place the new amp where the factory amp located?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

alddie620 said:


> what amp do you suggest?100-300 watts 4 channels..is there any way i can place the new amp where the factory amp located?


What speakers are you powering? What's your budget?

I really like DLS - the CA41 at 70x4 is a nice sounding amp on a budget. The DLS A8 at 40x4 is a sweet sounding amp at a higher SQ bracket, and the Zapco DC360 or 1000 are great sounding and Zapco makes a BMW balanced adapter for their amps.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

el_duderino said:


> What speakers are you powering? What's your budget?
> 
> I really like DLS - the CA41 at 70x4 is a nice sounding amp on a budget. The DLS A8 at 40x4 is a sweet sounding amp at a higher SQ bracket, and the Zapco DC360 or 1000 are great sounding and Zapco makes a BMW balanced adapter for their amps.


Zapco also costs like 3 times as much as I'd spend on an amp, unless I was going for a competition or something..


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Hercules said:


> Zapco also costs like 3 times as much as I'd spend on an amp, unless I was going for a competition or something..


Well, that's useful information. I guess $550 for a Reference 360 is three times more than you would spend... you must be that $183 customer.

Any USEFUL advice for this guy? Or did you just want to share that you are a cheapskate?


----------



## 325i Fury (Nov 24, 2005)

Im not sure about where to hook all the wires that go into my factory amp to on a aftermarket amp is there a thread that tells how to or shows pics of sum1 doing this? ive looked at the factory amp be4 and i dident know what was going on i would like to put a new amp in becase the mid on the front side passenger side is out and the rear passengerside speaker is out too but the tweeters still work so im thinking its the amp. ne help would be appreciated :thumbup:


----------

